
As Freelancers’ Ranks Grow, New York Moves to See They Get What They’re Due - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/28/nyregion/freelancers-city-council-wage-theft.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20161028&nl=dealbook&nl_art=12&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1
======
nanis
Just FYI: The net effect of this will be to make it more costly (both in terms
of actual money/time spent and potential risks) to hire freelancers, and thus
serve to protect existing regular employees from competition.

~~~
brudgers
Anything that reduces non-payment to free lancers will have the net effect of
making it more costly to hire freelancers.

